# AES Op  ( MOC 081)



## Proud Canadian (31 Jan 2006)

I am interested in remustering to AES Op ( MOC 081). Why is there so little information on this trade? Can anyone provide half decent links to intranet or internet links. I am sure this is a spec trade and curious for more detail. Information I was able to find was limited and looking for more detail and information on the various QL courses.

Thanks to those that may be able to assist.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 Feb 2006)

I am sure aesop081 will be along shortly to answer some of your questions....


----------



## Proud Canadian (3 Feb 2006)

MG said:
			
		

> I am sure aesop081 will be along shortly to answer some of your questions....



Thanks! Hopefully aesop081 will be able to assist. 

Another questions is Air Factor. I what is envolved or required to get A2 from the standard A5 given to CF members.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Feb 2006)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> I am interested in remustering to AES Op ( MOC 081). Why is there so little information on this trade? Can anyone provide half decent links to intranet or internet links. I am sure this is a spec trade and curious for more detail. Information I was able to find was limited and looking for more detail and information on the various QL courses.
> 
> Thanks to those that may be able to assist.



There isnt much information around because we dont like outsiders !!...........just joking.

www.aesoplounge.com

Yes we are in fact a spec1 trade

If you can post some more specific questions i will be happy to answer them, cheers


----------



## TAS278 (8 Feb 2006)

Gratz Man, I have just put the memo and paperwork in. If you do it now you can get in for the fall selection board. It is a great trade. I have several friends in greenwood who are AESOP's. In fact my father was an AESOP. I would suggest that you talk to your BPSO and get an idea of what you need to do. He may also be able to get you some face time if there are AESOP in your area. 

Good Luck


----------



## GOF (15 Feb 2006)

I was a 081 back in the early 70's.  We were called Observers, but now I'm dating myself.  To get an A2 on your medical, you get that when they send you for your Air Crew medical.  The Flight Surgeon will check you out.


----------



## EuroCanuck (11 Feb 2009)

Hello, can I get the next couple course start dates?
I heard they're only 2 AES Op courses/year, no?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (11 Feb 2009)

Well right now there are 2 courses in house. The last started in Jan. The next course is schedule sometimes in May and it will be the last QL5A.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Feb 2009)

According to the info on the Lounge, there is a QL3 (IAQC) starting in Aug, and another one in late Oct/early Nov.  

Also, it appears from info posted there from a reliable source (CFANS CWO) that there will be 4 serials per year, IIRC, once the IAQC/BAQCs get off the ground (no pun intended).


----------

